# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > آموزش: آموزش PHP 6 و Mysql 5

## yaqubian

دوستان سلام
ببخشید که یه چند وقتی نبودم.
تو این تاپیک می خوام آموزش PHP 6 و Mysql 5 رو از مقدماتی تا پیشرفته بذارم. لطفا از ایجاد هر گونه کامنت خودداری بفرمایید.
چون تایپ این مطالب رو خودم انجام دادم بی شک بدون اشکال نیست. امیدوارم دوستان این موارد رو نادیده بگیرن.
منتظر نظرات شما دوستان عزیز هستم.
کلیه مطالب رو من بصورت یک فایل pdf می ذارم.
 با تشکر
سعید یعقوبیان
فهرست مطالب این تاپیک آموزشی به شکل زیر هست:


* فصل اول: معرفی PHP*
•    مقدمه
•    نحوه کدنویسی
•    ارسال داده به مرورگر
•    توضیحات
•    متغیرها
•    رشته ها
•    اعداد
•    ثوابت
* فصل دوم: برنامه نویسی با PHP*
•    ایجاد یک فرم HTML
•    مدیریت یک فرم HTML
•    ساختارهای شرطی و عملگرها
•    اعتبارسنجی
•    آرایه ها
•    ساختارهای تکرار
* فصل سوم: ایجاد وب سایت های پویا*
•    تکنیک include کردن فایل ها
•    مدیریت فرم ها
•    ساخت فرم های چسبناک(Sticky)
•    ایجاد توابع
* فصل چهارم: معرفی MySQL*
•    نامگذاری عناصر پایگاه داده ها
•    انتخاب نوع داده
•    انتخاب خصوصیات
•    اتصال به پایگاه داده ها
* فصل پنجم: مروری بر زبان SQL*
•    ایجاد پایگاه داده ها و جداول
•    درج کردن رکوردها
•    انتخاب داده ها
•    ساختار شرطی
•    استفاده از LIKE و NOT LIKE
•    مرتب سازی نتایج
•    کاربرد limit
•    بروزرسانی 
•    حذف
•    استفاده از توابع
* فصل ششم: مباحث پیشرفته در SQL و MySQL*
•    طراحی پایگاه داده ها
•    ایجاد پیوند(Join)
•    گروه بندی
•    ایجاد شاخص(Index)
•    استفاده از جداول متفاوت
•    جستجوی های تمام متن(FULLTEXT)
•    تراکنش ها
* فصل هفتم: مدیریت خطاها و اشکال زدایی*
•    انواع خطاها
•    نمایش خطاهای PHP
•    تنظیم گزارش خطاها در PHP
•    ایجاد کنترل کننده های خطا بصورت سفارشی
•    تکنیک های اشکال زدایی در PHP
•    تکنیک های اشکال زدایی SQL و MySQL
* فصل هشتم: PHP و MySQL*
•    ایجاد قالب
•    اتصال به MySQL
•    اجرای پرس و جوهای (Queries) ساده
•    بازیابی نتایج پرس و جو
•    ایجاد SQL ایمن
•    شمارش رکوردها
•    بروزرسانی اطلاعات
* فصل نهم: تکنیک های متداول برنامه نویسی*
•    ارسال مقادیر به اسکریپت
•    استفاده از ورودی های پنهان در فرم ها
•    ویرایش رکوردهای موجود
•    صفحه بندی(Paging) نتایج
•    مرتب سازی(Sort) نتایج
* فصل دهم: توسعه برنامه های کاربردی وب*
•    توابع تاریخ و ساعت
•    ارسال فایل(Upload)
•    PHP و جاوااسکریپت
•    HTTP Headers
* فصل یازدهم: جلسات(Sessions) و کلوچه های اینترنتی(Cookies)*
•    ایجاد صفحه ورود کاربران
•    ساخت توابع مربوط به ورود کاربران
•    استفاده از Cookie ها
•    استفاده از Session ها
•    امنیت Session ها
* فصل دوازدهم: امنیت*
•    جلوگیری از دریافت هرزنامه ها(Spam)
•    اعتبارسنجی براساس نوع داده
•    حملات XSS
•    حملات تزریق SQL
•    کدگذاری پایگاه داده ها
* فصل سیزدهم: عبارات باقاعده*
•    ایجاد یک اسکریپت نمونه
•    تعریف الگوهای ساده
•    استفاده از کمیت سنج ها(Quantifier)
•    استفاده از کلاس های کاراکتری
•    تطابق الگو
•    استفاده از تعدیل کننده ها(Modifier)
* فصل چهاردهم: ایجاد وب سایت های عمومی*
•    مفهوم Encoding
•    چند زبانی
•    Unicode در PHP
•    کلکسیون در PHP
•    نویسه گردانی(Transliteration) در PHP
•    زبان ها و MySQL
•    حوزه زمانی و MySQL
* فصل پانزدهم: پروژه کاربردی – تابلو اعلانات*
•    ایجاد پایگاه داده ها
•    ایجاد قالب
•    ایجاد صفحه اول
•    ایجاد تالار
•    ایجاد Thread
•    ارسال پیام ها
* فصل شانزدهم: پروژه کاربردی – فرم ثبت نام*
•    ایجاد قالب
•    اسکریپت تنظیمات
•    ایجاد صفحه خانگی
•    ثبت نام
•    فعال سازی یک شناسه کاربری
•    ورود و خروج یک کاربر
•    مدیریت کلمات عبور
* فصل هفدهم: پروژه کاربردی – فروشگاه الکترونیک*
•    ایجاد پایگاه داده ها
•    بخش مدیریت
•    ایجاد قالب
•    محصولات
•    سبد خرید
•    ثبت سفارشات
*ضمیمه*
•    نصب PHP و MySQL

----------


## yaqubian

فصل اول
موفق باشید

----------


## yaqubian

دوستان عزیز ازتون خواهش کردم از ایجاد هر گونه پست اضافی خودداری بفرمایید.
این موضوع دوباره منو یاده آموزش Ajax انداخت که قرار شد دوستان پست اضافی ندن و باعث شد که روند آموزش متوقف بشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## yaqubian

فصل دوم
بخش اول

----------


## yaqubian

فصل دوم
بخش دوم

----------


## yaqubian

دوستان عزیز
فایل ها قبلا تست شدن.
باید هر دو فایل کنار هم باشن تا بتونین ازشون استفاده کنین.
موفق باشید

----------


## yaqubian

فصل سوم: ایجاد وب سایت های پویا

----------


## yaqubian

دوستان عزیز
تاخیر من رو ببخشید. ازتون خواهش کردم پست نذارید ولی متاسفانه بعضی از دوستان کم لطفی می کنن.
من همزمان دارم این آموزش رو ترجمه می کنم و بسته به تجربه، یه تغییراتی هم می دم و یه سری چیزایی رو هم بهش اضافه می کنم.
این دوره آموزشی 17 فصل هست که امیدوارم دوستان یه مقدار صبر داشته باشن.
انشاءاله موفق باشید و صبور!!!!
در پناه حق

----------


## hamid_shoja

در اين مقاله ما نحوه نصب نرم افزار xampp را آموزش مي دهيم

با نصب اين نرم افزار دو موتور mysql و apache نيز نصب خواهد شد که مي توانيد با استفاده از آن پروژه هاي خود را بنويسيد و اجرا کنيد...


ادامه مقاله ...

----------


## کلوپاترا

با عرض سلام. با توجه به اینکه من آموزشهای زیادی رو در مورد php خوندم(مبتدی هستم) ولی این لینک اموزشی که جناب yaqubian قرار دادن بسیار عالی بود. به همین خاطر ازشون خواهش میکنم ادامه اموزش رو در این تاپیک قرار بدن.
این رو هم اضافه کنم که من به تاریخ این پست هم توجه کردم! و میدونم واسه 6 7 ماه پیشه!

----------


## aserfg

پس چی شد ؟ !!  بقیه مقاله بعد از 6 ماه هنوز فصل بعدی آماده نشده ؟؟؟

----------


## h_arman

> پس چی شد ؟ !!  بقیه مقاله بعد از 6 ماه هنوز فصل بعدی آماده نشده ؟؟؟


دوست من 
این سرنوشت تمام آموزشهایی است که در این سایت میبینید

اصلا دور از ذهن و عجیب نیست. دلیلش اینه که این کار بسیار زمان بر و خسته کننده است و بسیار کند پیش می رود
فقط ایکاش عزیزانی که مبادرت به انجام چنین کارهایی میکنند اول تمام فصلهاشون را اماده می کردند و بعد شروع به آپلود اونها میکردن که ملت اینطوری سر کار نرن

.

----------


## azv_2008

چرا ادامه داده نمیشه  ؟

----------


## saeid_k121

البته شاید هم دوستمون بهشون بر خورده که دوستان پست های بیخودی میزدن ... و قهر فرمودن و رفتن .... به هر حال بنده خیلی تو کف موندم چون اساسا هیچ کس اطرافم نیست وقتی تو پی اچ پی گیر میکنم کمک کنه و امیدوم فقط به اینجور سایت هاست. در حالیکه اگر می خواستم asp.net کار کنم تمام دوستان صمیمی ام کار میکردن و حی و حاضر بودن !!! شانس ماست دیگه

----------


## rostami

دوست عزیز چرا ادامه نمیدین؟؟؟؟ منتظریم

----------


## Minamir

سلام خواهش می کنم ادامه بدین واقعا مفید بود باور کنید خیلی دعاتون میکنیم و این تنها راه تشکر ماست!!!

----------


## azv_2008

ادامه بدید لطفاً

----------


## miladft

Agha Joone Madaret Edamasho Bia

----------


## hassankc

دوستان عزیز بخودی وقتتون رو پای این نذارید اصلا شاید طرف بلد نیست
برید کتاب آموزشش را بخرید

----------


## binyaft

جناب یعقوبیان ( مدیر سابق بخش PHP  ) دیگه به انجمن برنامه نویس سر نمیزنن! 



> دوستان عزیز بخودی وقتتون رو پای این نذارید اصلا شاید طرف بلد نیست


!!!!!!!!

----------


## رضا قربانی

*فصل چهارم و فصل پنجم* رو هم می تونید از این فایلی که قرار می دم آموزش ببینید که تقریبا بیشتر تیتر های فصل رو توضیح داده   :لبخند:

----------


## رضا قربانی

فصل دوازدم : 12
 *
امنیت*

----------


## satar_niakan

دوست عزیز فصل های مابین رو نمی ذاری؟

----------


## Mostafa_G2

من هم بودم با این کاری که دوستان انجام دادن مطلب قرار نمی دادم
دوست گرام گفتن که اسپم نزنید , یعنی جیگر طلاها الکی پست نزنید
اگه فایل مشکل داشت یا اینکه درست آپلود نشده بود و نمیتونستید دان کنید اون موقعه اگه پست میزدید ایرادی نداشت ولی نه دیگه اینجوری
دوست عزیز من از طرف دیگران و هم از طرف خودم عذر میخوام , اگه کاری کردیم که ناراحت شدید ببخشید  :گریه:  دیگه تکرار نمیشه  :گریه:

----------


## bms2002

آقا مصطفي چرا خودت ناراحت مي كني و منت كشي؟!!!!
حالا ايشون (VIP) اگه به هر دليلي مايل به ادامه بحث نيستند اون ديگه مشكل خوشون....
دوستان ديگري هم هستند كه خيلي php رو روونتر بيان مي كنن ولي هيچ ادعايي ندارن!!!!
البته من خودم دات نت كارم ولي بدلايلي مجبورم با php هم آشنا باشم ؛ بنظر من بهتر كتاب php6 & MySQL5 انتشارات Wrox رو تهيه كنيم و بي خيال منت.

----------


## رضا قربانی

یک کتاب جالب و کامل و فارسی شده از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف

*راهنمای استفاده سریع از پایگاه داده MySQL*

واستون آپلود کردم و پیشنهاد می کنم دانلود نمایید.

http://up.iranblog.com/images/tkrxmkmde3x30y894gts.zip


تمامی دستورات MySQL را می توانید در این فایل مشاهده و تمرین کنید و بهتون خیلی در یادگیری کمک می کنه.

امیدوارم که بدردتون بخوره

موفق باشید

----------


## shaparak_87

> دوستان عزیز بخودی وقتتون رو پای این نذارید اصلا شاید طرف بلد نیست
> برید کتاب آموزشش را بخرید


شما که آقای یعقوبیان رو نمی شناسی بهتره در موردش اظهار نظر نکنی.ایشون یکی از بهترین برنامه نویس ها هستند.هم در زمینه php و هم asp

----------


## profosor

اقای یعقوبیان اخه چرا بخاطر بی توجهی بعضی از دوستان ما در اتیشش بسوزیم دوست عزیز واقعا اموزشتون میتونست کمک خیلی خیلی بزرگی به شخص خود من بکند چون در شهری هستم که کلاسی برای ان وجود ندارد وکسی به اون صورت برنامه نویسی بلد نیست اگه میشه ائامه بدین اگر شد پول میدیم اگر هم کسی پست بی خود داد منع کنید اون دوست گرامی رو  واقعا اموزشتون کامل و جالب و منحصر به فرد بود اخه چرا باید نصفه رهایش کنید خواهشا ادامه بدین من خودم خیلی احتیاج دارم به اموزش شما بعضی از دوستان برنامه نویسی بلدن وفقط پست میدن که شما اموزشتون رو نصفه رها کنید تا در مقابلش بگن دیدین طرف اینکاره نبود حداقل بخاطر رو ک کنی بیاین اگر خواستین من همیشه وان هستم در نت من میتونم مدیر تاپیک تون بشم که اجازه زدن هیچ پستی رو ندم خواهشا بیاین و ادامه بدین که ما هم به یه جای برسیم با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز موفق باشین

----------


## sendelbor

جناب آقای یعقوبیان اگه امکان داره فصل های 15 و 16 و 17 را آپلود کنید.پروژه کاربردی خیلی به درک مطلب کمک میکنه

با تشکر

----------


## amin1988

ادامه نداره؟

----------


## profosor

اقای یعقوبیان کجاین پس حداقل بیاین بگین ادامه داره یا نه اخه اینم شد کار عزیز میخوای یه خیری انجام بدی خوب نیست وسط راه ولش کنی هااااااااااااااااا ممنون میشم اگه حداقل بگی ایا ادامه ای خواهد داشت یا نه

----------


## mahmoodasadi

سلام 
ببخشيد يك سوال داشتم اونم اينكه شما چرا عنوان رو گذاشتي PHP 6؟!!!!!
در حالي كه سايت php.net آخرين ورژن مورد اعتماد و پايدار رو 5.3.6 اعلام كرده....!

----------


## Omidrazavi

من هم نمی دونم که چرا آقای یعقوبیان آموزش رو ادامه ندادند. ولی ایکاش ادامه می دادند. چون کسانی هستند مثل من که واقعا می خوان یاد بگیرن و به صورت حرفه ای ادامه بدن. ....

----------


## irasoulpour

salam dostan age khodemon be fekr nabashim kasi be fekre ma nist , harki harcheze jalebi piyda kard bezare , albate doroste agaye yaqobiyan neme kare rahamon kard vali eshkal nadare hamin chan faslam ke gozasht dastesh dard nakone man ba chanta foghe barname nevis rabete daram behtarin rahnamayy haro mizaram vasaton .

----------


## armsoftpc

لینک ها خراب نبودند و فقط باید با هم دانلود شوند.



> جناب یعقوبیان ( مدیر سابق بخش PHP  ) دیگه به انجمن برنامه نویس سر نمیزنن!


چرا!!! :لبخند:

----------


## Masoudse7en

یکی از دوستان کامل این کتاب رو نداره لینک بده یا ادرس بده بریم بخریم

----------


## irasoulpour

سلام دوستان این کتاب تمام سرفصل های گفته شده توسط آقای یعقوبیان رو داره و در نوع خودش کاملترین هستش :
نام کتاب :php 5 power programing        زبان : انگلیسی
لینک مستقیم دانلود

----------


## sylverstar

سلام
خب من امروز اومدم به سایت تا ببینم در ادامه مطالبی که یاد گرفتم چیزه دندانگیری پیدا میشه یا نه.
اول که تاپیک را دیدم خوشحال شدم. ولی در ادامه دیدم که آموزش ناتمام گذاشته شده.
فقط به عنوان یک مبتدی که 10 روزه php بلد شده خواستم بگم تو نت منبع زیاده. تو بازار هم کتاب خوب فراوان.
به امید این و آن نباشید. 
(:

----------


## miladkamalabady

این هم فایل آموزش Php که خیلی به درد بخوره مخصوصا برای شروع که اگه با html آشنایی کامل داشته باشید می تونید دو روزه باهاش یک سایت برپا کنید.
برای هاست رایگان هم می تونید به www.zxq.net مراجعه کنید که من خودم سایت یک هنرستان رو توش آپلود کردم
لینک
سایت هنرستان

----------


## armsoftpc

> این هم فایل آموزش Php که خیلی به درد بخوره مخصوصا برای شروع که اگه با html آشنایی کامل داشته باشید می تونید دو روزه باهاش یک سایت برپا کنید.
> برای هاست رایگان هم می تونید به www.zxq.net مراجعه کنید که من خودم سایت یک هنرستان رو توش آپلود کردم
> لینک
> سایت هنرستان


 دوست عزیز لینک دانلود فیلتره! :قهقهه:

----------


## رضا قربانی

> دوست عزیز لینک دانلود فیلتره!


کجاش خنده داشت . اون دیگه مشکل شماست می تونید دانلود کنید یا نکنید .

----------


## armsoftpc

دوست عزیز خوب می شد ، لینک دانلودش رو بذاری!
موفق باشید.

----------


## miladkamalabady

فیلتره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ پس الان داره نشون می ده که!!!!!!!!! :متعجب: 
اگرهم نتونستی دانلود کنی خیلی راحت همون اسم فایل رو ((PHPLearning_1387)) رو سرچ کنه پیدا کن. (pdf)
امیدوارم بتونی فیلتر رو رد کنی  :تشویق:

----------


## M0TR!X

سلام.

فیلتر نیست !

دانلود

دوستان اگه مقاله دیگه ای دارن ممنون میشم بزارن ! مقاله ای که حجمش زیاد باشه و همه مباحث رو در بر بگیره !

----------


## rezaonline.net

امیدوارم مدیران منو ببخشن :)
با این عمو فـ ـلـ تر رو دور بزن   tir.pc32.info

----------


## rezaonline.net

کاچی به از هیچی!

----------


## sobaisobai

> فیلتره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ پس الان داره نشون می ده که!!!!!!!!!
> اگرهم نتونستی دانلود کنی خیلی راحت همون اسم فایل رو ((PHPLearning_1387)) رو سرچ کنه پیدا کن. (pdf)
> امیدوارم بتونی فیلتر رو رد کنی


 سلام
فیلتر نیست
ممنون

----------


## Farshid007

اقا چی شد پس ادامه اش؟

----------


## css-man

این یه کتابه که این دوستمون لطف کردن و مقداریش رو ترجمه کردن

میتونید دانلود کنید و بخونید

----------


## banafshehh

این کارتون اصلا درست نیست حداقل از اولش بگید که فقط 3 فصل رو داره

----------


## esmaeilbf

پیشنهادم اینه که نویسنده این مقاله برگرده و لطف کنن و مطالب مفید رو دوباره منتشر کنند و برای جلوگیری از اسپم تاپیک رو قفل کنند و بعد از پایان اموزش ها تاپیک باز بشه برای سوال و جواب امیدوارم به زودی مطالب مفیدی از ایشون ببینیم !

----------


## mehria

البته با عرض تشکر ولی انگار هرچقدر صبر هم کردند نتیجه ای نداده، اگر کتاب ترجمه شده اتان چاپ شده لطفاً بفرمایید تا از آن استفاده کنیم.
با سپاس

----------


## mehria

میشه اسم کتاب و یا آدرس صفحه ی دانلود آن را بفرمایید؟

----------


## amir22448

> در اين مقاله ما نحوه نصب نرم افزار xampp را آموزش مي دهيم
> 
> با نصب اين نرم افزار دو موتور mysql و apache نيز نصب خواهد شد که مي توانيد با استفاده از آن پروژه هاي خود را بنويسيد و اجرا کنيد...
> 
> 
> ادامه مقاله ...



با سلام.آموزش خوبی گذاشته بودید ولی باید منبع آموزش هم می ذاشتید.این کار که می دونید در این سایت ممنوع هست.(البته اگه اشتباه نکنم چون توی یک تاپیک همین اخطار به یک نفر دیگر داده شده بود)

----------


## vazifehdan

> شما که آقای یعقوبیان رو نمی شناسی بهتره در موردش اظهار نظر نکنی.ایشون یکی از بهترین برنامه نویس ها هستند.هم در زمینه php و هم asp


 راست می گن
شما آقای یعقوبیانو نمیشناسی حرف نزنین
ایشون استاد خودم بوده کارش حرف نداره

----------


## vazifehdan

سلام 
ظاهرا لینک دانلودش هک شده
می تونید برام ایمیل کنید :
Smail_tj@yahoo.com
ممنون می شم

----------


## miladwwe2013

پس ادامه اش کجا اموزش هاش خیلی خوب ان کسی ادامه اشون نداره؟

----------


## parsboy

ممنون بچه ها کسی اگه آموزش حرفه ای داره بذاره ممنون!

----------


## miladwwe2013

اموزش هاش خوب بودن اگه کسی داره بذاره

چندفصل بیشترادامه ندا

----------


## parsboy

سلام دوستان حتما این آموزش های استادم آقای شهرکی رو بخونید عالیه!

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AB%D8%A7%D9%84

----------


## parsboy

سلام 

خوب میخوام روش نوشتن فرم جستجو در دیتبایس با استفاده از PHP/MySQL بگم البته روش کلی و ساده هستش .

فرض میکنیم میخوایم یک کاربر رو که در سایت که ثبت نام کرده پیدا کنیم مشخصاتشو نمایش بدیم .

اسم دیتابیس : Serach

اینم جدول administrator :
CREATE TABLE `administrator` (
  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  `username` varchar(100) NOT NULL,
  `password` varchar(50) NOT NULL,
  `name` varchar(200) NOT NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`)
) ENGINE=MyISAM  DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1 AUTO_INCREMENT=5 ;
خوب حالا یک فرم جستجو مینویسیم : search.php
<title>Serach From</title>
</head>

<body>
<form action="result.php" method="post">
<h1> Serach User's in Database </h1>
<h3> Keywords </h3>
<div> Keywords : <input type="text" name="search" /> </div>
<div><input type="submit" name="btn" value="Search" /></div>
</form>
</body>

این فرم هم که با متد post اطلاعات رو از طریق text به صفحه result.php میفرسته 
خوب حالا میریم سراغ صفحه : result.php
<body>
<h1> Serach Result </h1>
<?php
$search= $_POST['search'];


$host = "localhost";
$user = "root";
$pass = "";
$databse = "cms";
$connect = @mysql_connect($host,$user,$pass) or die('Can Not Connecting');
$select_db = mysql_select_db($databse,$connect) or die ('Can Not Select Databse');

$query = " select * from administrator where username='$search' ";
$result = mysql_query($query);

if($result)
{
    while($line=mysql_fetch_array($result))
    echo "Username is : $line[username] | ";
    echo "Name is : $line[name]";
}
else
{
echo "no keywors";
}
?>
</body>
خوب ما اول مقدار text صفحه اول رو در یک متغیر ریختیم :$search= $_POST['search']; 

کد های بعدیش هم برای ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی هستش و ما با استفاده از یک کوئری داخل دیتابیس رو جستحو میکنیم :
$query = " select * from administrator where username='$search' ";
$result = mysql_query($query);
خوب این دستور برای نمایش جدول administrator در فیلد username هستش ، که ما اینجا مقدار username رو مساوی با $search یعنی همون متغیری که اطلاعات جستجوی ما رو از صفحه اول درون خودش میریزه 

خوب دیگه بقیه کد احتیاج به توضیح نداره هر جاشو به مشکل برخوردید در خدمتم

----------


## engmmrj

> سلام 
> 
> خوب میخوام روش نوشتن فرم جستجو در دیتبایس با استفاده از PHP/MySQL بگم البته روش کلی و ساده هستش .
> 
> فرض میکنیم میخوایم یک کاربر رو که در سایت که ثبت نام کرده پیدا کنیم مشخصاتشو نمایش بدیم .
> 
> اسم دیتابیس : Serach
> 
> اینم جدول administrator :
> ...


این کدی که شما این جا نوشتی search به حساب نمیاد این کد find هست درستش اینه
$query = " select * from administrator where username=LIKE'%$search%' ";

----------


## hector_horror

از قدیم گفتن کار را آن کرد که تمام کرد ...:)

----------


## desatir7316

سلام
دوستان منظور از php6 چی هست؟
من با gprs سایت رو چک می کنم و سرعتم خیلی کمه تا بتونم فایل ها رو دانلود کنم و بخونم تا بدونم php6  چیه؟

----------


## amin7x

> دوستان عزیز
> تاخیر من رو ببخشید. ازتون خواهش کردم پست نذارید ولی متاسفانه بعضی از دوستان کم لطفی می کنن.
> من همزمان دارم این آموزش رو ترجمه می کنم و بسته به تجربه، یه تغییراتی هم می دم و یه سری چیزایی رو هم بهش اضافه می کنم.
> این دوره آموزشی 17 فصل هست که امیدوارم دوستان یه مقدار صبر داشته باشن.
> انشاءاله موفق باشید و صبور!!!!
> در پناه حق


سلام اولا ببخشید که تاپیک خاک خورده رو بالا میارم.

با سلام خدمت آقای یقوبیان ، ببخشید شما نمیخوایید این تاپیک که مهم هم هست رو ادامه بدید آخرین پستی که دادید (یک شنبه 26 اردیبهشت 1389 23:27) گفتید صبور باشیم ولی الان 2 سال از اون پست میگذره ولی شما هنوز ادامه ندادید.

من میخواستم بدونم آموزش PHP6 به کجا ختم میشه و فواید PHP6 چیه و چه فرقی به PHP5 داره؟

آقای *رضا قربانی* هم تا حدودی آموزش رو پیش بردند ولی هنوز برخی از فصل های مهم درس داده نشده.

درمورد اینکه گفتند آقای یقوبیان رفته و دیگه برنمیگرده عرض کنم که آخرین فعالیت ایشون دوشنبه 07 اسفند 1391 12:09 عصر است.

واقعا اون 3 پارت اولی خیلی عالی بود و خیلی حال کردم.

این درخواست من و همه دوستانی که اینجا پست دادنه :  "لطفا آموزش رو ادامه بدید"

اگر هم نمیخوایید ادامه بدید (خدا نکنه) تاپیک رو قفل کنید و یک پست به معنی کنسلی آموزش بزنید و مارو از سردرگمی دربیارید.

باتشکر از همه مخصوصا آقای یقوبیان

----------


## miladwwe2013

منم چند پارت رو دان کردم اموزش های خوبی بود لطفا اگه کسی  دیگه

داره دریغ نکنه

----------


## desatir7316

> سلام
> دوستان منظور از php6 چی هست؟
> من با gprs سایت رو چک می کنم و سرعتم خیلی کمه تا بتونم فایل ها رو دانلود کنم و بخونم تا بدونم php6  چیه؟


 :گریه: 
کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## saeedfadaoddini

لصفا کمک کنید 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%DB%8C%D9%86

----------


## 2undercover

> کسی نیست جواب بده؟


منظور از 6 نسخه PHP هست!

مثلا می گیم Firefox 20!

----------

